# What Muzzleloader do you shoot?????



## HT2

What's your choice.....

Mine is the Encore......

.50 caliber barrel that I just put on my Encore Stock........Good Shootin' gun.......


----------



## Glen

Winchester APEX.


----------



## RamblinWreck

T/C Black Diamond XR .50 cal w/ custom sights.


----------



## dbodkin

Savage 10ML II


----------



## Muygrande

Optima pro 209!!


----------



## Hunterrs

CVA Optima 209 Pro and a CVA Firebolt for my youngun.  Both are 50 Caliber.

Robert


----------



## wildlands

T/C Black Diamond XR 50 cal  and I belive the other is a T/C 50 cal Renegade but it is out of commision I am waiting on another stock.


----------



## TurkeyCreek

T/C Hawken .45


----------



## frankwright

Cabela's .50 Hawken and .50 CVA Hunterbolt


----------



## Jim Ammons

T?C Hawken .45 caliber and CVA Hunterbolt .45 caliber.


----------



## Darkhorse

.54 TC Renegade ,   .54 Lyman Lefthand Great Plains flintlock and a custom built LH .54 Isacc Haines flintlock longrifle.


----------



## duckbill

Traditions Lightning LD .45  Camo/nickel


----------



## Eddy M.

SS 50 cal TC Encore what else??? :


----------



## tracker

*T/c*

T/c Thunderhawk, T/C Renegade, and a T/C Treehawk, all .50.


----------



## Guy

CVA Eclipse Hunter.  Got it at Bass Pro for $100.00.  Called CVA to tell them that i did not get fiber optic sights that it showed in the CVA catalog.  They sent them to me for free. Great company.

Shoots very well.  Have ponly sighted it in dead on at 50 yards.  But for 1 week of the season it's all I need.


----------



## Echo

T/C Black Diamond


----------



## huntin1

T/C Thunderhawk .50 cal and T/C Hawken also .50 cal

huntin1


----------



## short stop

50 cal bazooka  cva     SS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

CVA 50 cal.


----------



## QUADSAC

*Muzzleloader*

Winchester x-150 .50 cal & Winchester Apex .45 Cal


----------



## RThomas

.50 CAL T/C Black Diamond and CVA .50 cal Hawken.  The Hawken has been retired.


----------



## Niner

T/C Hawken .45


----------



## camotoy

*traditions*

45 cal LD camo and fluted barrel


----------



## Buzz

I have a TC Hawken .50 caliber that I made from a kit and rust blued the barrel.   I put a musket cap nipple system on it and it has more consistent ignition than the original #11 caps.  Very nice.   I also have a Remington 700 ML with a set of AO Ghost ring sights and a custom painted camo job. The Hawken shoots about 4" at 100 yards with Hornady Great plains bullets and and Remington shoots about 2.5" at 100 yards with TC Super Shock Sabot bullets.   I only use loose 777 powder anymore.   

I strongly prefer hunting with the Hawken because I want to hunt with something a little more traditional than some of the newer front stuffing high powered rifles.


----------



## Craig Knight

*Traditions*

50 cal., 295 gr., soft points in front of 130 grains of Triple 7. Very happy with results I had last year,with this load.


----------



## mockingbird

My first muzzleloader! A Knight Wolverine 50 cal. Stainless barrel. Natchez.com had these on sale a while back for around $220 because the camo pattern was "last year's model" (advantage timber). I spray painted the barrel a flat camo and it hits on the money with 2 50gr. Triple 7 pellets and basically any bullet 300gr. or heavier. Many thanks to all the Woody's members who answered my thread and suggested loads for this gun!


----------



## Carp

C.V.A. Hunterbolt .50


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Thompson Center SS .50 cal. I've had it for over a year...never shot it.


----------



## Nitro

LH T/C Renegade 50 caliber and a Knight 50 caliber  Bighorn- Stainless/ Mossy Oak Break up stock............. 

I would like an Austin&Halleck..................


----------



## duke13

Got a couple. 

Lyman .54 flintlock
CVA firebolt 209 .45

Just got my kids a CVA Optima .45  but my daughter likes my Firebolt better so I just might have to do a little swapping with her!  
We'll take em both to the stand and let her use whichever one she wants and i'll hold the other in case we need a follow up shot.


----------



## PWalls

CVA Optima Pro in .50 caliber


----------



## Hawg

45 cal. CVA Optima Pro Mag. MossyOak-Nickel 29" fluted barrel

SWEET!!


----------



## sr.corndog

*Black power firearm*

A Knight Wolverine 50 cal. Stainless barrel. Triple 777 powder and power points!


----------



## fredw

Primary is a CVA Ultra Mag.  Backup is a Remington 700.  I also have a Thompson Center Renegade hanging around.  All are 50 caliber.


----------



## nevamiss270

CVA Eclipse Hunter - its cheap and gets r dun!


----------



## hpurvis

CVA Hunbterbolt


----------



## ufg8r93

*Smoke Pole*

I have a T/C Omega. SS with Camo stock. Williams peep sight on the back to replace original fiber optics. Shoots great with 245g Aerotips and two 50g 777 pellets. 3.5" 3-shot groups at 100yds. I love shooting the thing.


----------



## BWilder

*Thompson*

Encore 50 cal. w/triple 7 with 3 pellets and power points (245 grain i think?)


----------



## Crockett

Have Eclipse Hunter w/o manual...would appreciate any manual ... or maintenance material you can supply for download or via regular mail...jdlierman@hotmail.com.


----------



## Marlin_444

This year it's a TC New Englander, 26" Round Blue Bbl, Musket Nipple/Primer with Fiber Optic Sights, Black Synthetic Stock.

Loading two ways - 

1. Deer, Hog - 80 Grains T7 under a .270 Grain Aero Tip PowerBelt

2. Bear - 80 Grain T7 under a .444 Grain Flat Nose PowerBelt

NOTE:  Sidearm - Ruger Old Army, 30 Grains Pyrodex Pellet under a Wonder Wad, .454 Hornady Round Balls

I love the smell of discharged Black Powder, don't you


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I ain't hunted with em. I have a Traditions Deerhunter wood stocked 50cal flintlock and the son has a CVA Bobcat. I'll be totin a Pietta 44 cal 1858 Remington sidearm as well.

I'd dearly love to build myself a half stocked Hawken from Track of the Wolf or elswhere. I built myself a CVA Frontier rifle from kit rust browned with some sort of custom made stain but someone decided I didn't need it and stole it back in the 80's.


----------



## Jason280

I've never been in to the inlines, and I stick to the more traditional guns.  I shoot two, and both are T/C's.  The first is a .50 Hawken, and the second is a .50 TreeHawk.


----------



## timetohunt

Traditions Hawken percussion 50 cal, CVA Wolf inline 50, Mowrey Ethan Allen percussion 45, Traditions Kentucky long rifle kit percussion 45, and a Traditions Crockett Rifle percussion 32 cal.


----------



## Burl E.

Marlin_444 said:


> I love the smell of discharged Black Powder, don't you


AAhhhh ...yes!

I hunt with a Knight inline .50 with 100 grains of FFF and a 45 cal sabot. 
A CVA .50 Bobcat with 90 grains of FFF with a patched round ball.
Side arm is a .36 Stainless steel 1861 navy with 20 grains of FFF and round balls.

But my favorite black powder gun to hunt with is a...

 1842 .69 cal smoothbore Springfield with 105 grains of FFF in a hand rolled, buck and ball, cartridge with a .678 cal round ball and three .32 cal round balls.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

54 Cal Hawken...Mostly round balls with plastic sabot....Do
shoot Maxi-balls occasionally in shots are close in thick woods...


----------



## fountain

encore .50 here. shot one time, killed one deer!  plan on getting serious with it this year.


----------



## va longbeard

50 cal Omega in stainless steel.


----------



## Nicodemus

A real one. Matter of fact, 3 real ones.


----------



## dawg2

Lyman .50 Cal. Pennsylvania, flintlock


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I want an Encore or Contender, trouble is I want far more than I can afford and the Encore or Contender is a bit down the list.


----------



## shadow2

winchester apex  .50 cal


----------



## Marlin_444

Burl E. said:


> AAhhhh ...yes!
> 
> I hunt with a Knight inline .50 with 100 grains of FFF and a 45 cal sabot.
> A CVA .50 Bobcat with 90 grains of FFF with a patched round ball.
> Side arm is a .36 Stainless steel 1861 navy with 20 grains of FFF and round balls.
> 
> But my favorite black powder gun to hunt with is a...
> 
> 1842 .69 cal smoothbore Springfield with 105 grains of FFF in a hand rolled, buck and ball, cartridge with a .678 cal round ball and three .32 cal round balls.



Smoothbore Scattergun - NASTY holes it whatever it hits I'll betcha!!!

Believe that's a Civil War load, Ifn I am not mistaken...



Ron


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Thompson Center St.Louis Hawkins 50cal


----------



## YankeeRedneck

A Traditions Pursuit Pro stainless and fluted barrel. I love this gun !!!


----------



## Lead Poison

My all-time favorite muzzleloader is a Knight in-line.



*Knight Bighorn .50 caliber stainless/synthetic *

250 grain Thompson Center Shockwave bullet 
Big Horn 209 powder

Rifle:
http://www.knightrifles.com/productdetail.aspx?id=BH706C

Shockwave bullet/sabot:
https://secure.tcarms.com/store/ind.../prevaction/category/previd/33/prevstart/108/

Big Horn 209 powder:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=820615&t=11082005


----------



## Jim Thompson

encore 50
shockwave 250's
150 grain 777

gotta love a lil powder n coffee


----------



## bearpugh

tradtions deerhunter .50 cal, cva st. louis hawken .50 cal. not into the inline stuff, i think its cheatin'.


----------



## choctawlb

TVM 50. cal. Flintlock "Tennessee  Poor Boy Rifle" 60 grs, of FFg black powder, and a .495 patched ball.

Custom made  .75 cal. "Flintlock Long Land Brown Bess"100 Grs. FFg black powder, and a patched .735 round ball

CVA 12 guage Double barrel cap lock, 90 grs. FFg blackpowder, patched .690 round balls

"Real muzzleloaders shoot balls"

Ken


----------



## deerstand

traditions inline.50 cal, my oldest son needed a muzzleloader so i gave him that and bought a CVA optima 209 .50 cal,  my next son inherited that this past season so my wife bought me a CVA Kodiak .50 cal for christmas, but i havent fired a shot out of it yet.


----------



## reel2rifle

I have been ventilating chest cavitys with a H/R Handy Ultra Slug Hunter with the 50 cal barrel swap on the frame.  Shoots excellent with 100 gr whatever on sale and the 240 gr sabots and is a one beer cleaning job.  Barrel Exchange is less than $100.00 including shipping(2005).  Two tack drivers for under 400.00 plus whatever scopes you choose.


----------



## dorkmen

Traditions Pursuit Lt I have been very happy with it. I have only used 100 gr of powder though. All I ever need far as i know.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

CVA Optima Elite

Winchester Apex

Kentucky Rifle

Shortened Bobcat Muzzleloader.

Mossberg 500 muzzleloader kit, but i never tried it.  Someone gave it to me.


----------



## TJay

I own a Cabela's .50 Hawken caplock
a Knight Disc Magnum and a Stainless Omega .50


----------



## Flintrock

45 cal Lancaster Flintlock. Open iron sights


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I shoot a T/C Encore .50 caliber topped with a Leupold 3x9x40 VX1.  I load it with 100 gr of 777 ffg and a .458 cal. 300 grain Nosler Partition in a Orange MMP Sabot made for .458 cal bullets.  It fits tight and shoot awesome. On a good day, I can overlap the bullet holes at 100 yards.


----------



## whitworth

*T/C Hawken .50 caliber Flintlock*

Had it for over thirty years.  Never had any interest in shooting a more "modern" muzzleloader.


----------



## Sutallee

TVM Tennessee Flintlock, 45 caliber,  50 grains ffg, .440 patched round ball.


----------



## Nicodemus

Sutallee, that is one mighty purty rifle right there. I bet she shoots very well!


----------



## Sutallee

Thanks, Nic.  That's kind of you.  The rifle shoots better than I do. I haven't had it long, but so far, I'm hitting dinner plate size groups at 50 yards.  This is my first rock lock and I have lots to learn.  It makes me think that our forefathers were a lot smarter than me if they could shoot one of these well enough to bet their lives on it every day.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Cva Optima .50 Cal.with The .25 Acp Primer Conversion Kit .......supposed To Be More Accurate But Havent Had A Chance To Shoot It Yet.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Sutallee said:


> TVM Tennessee Flintlock, 45 caliber,  50 grains ffg, .440 patched round ball.



NOW THATS A GUN


----------



## Hoyt

I build traditional flintlocks to hunt with and for deer I use .58cal. Berk's Co. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for gobblers .62cal. (20ga.) Old Virgina.


----------



## pacecars

White Super 91 Stainless .504 cal, 495 gr conical over 80 gr of Goex FFg. The nice thing is that you can shoot it a whole lot without having to clean between shots.


----------



## weagle

Thompson Center 50 cal Hawken:






Weagle


----------



## Hawken2222

Tc 50 Cal Hawken For Me As Well.


----------



## Arrowhead95

Remington 700mls


----------



## nhancedsvt

hoyt, those are some beautiful rifles. i would take one of those over a modern production rifle anyday!!!


----------



## HuntNut

CVA Mountain Rifle 50 cal.
CVA St. Loius Hawkins 50cal.
Wincherster X-150 45 cal.
Wincherter Apex 45 cal.
CVA Wolf 50cal.
CVA Kodiak 45cal
CVA Optima Pro 50 cal.
CVA Electera 50 cal.
CVA Accura 50 cal.
Next will be the APEX 45 or 50 I have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*Muzzleloading rifles*

Ive been the proud owner of a 54 cal. T/C Renegade since sometime around 1988. (had one of those CVA pieces of junk b 4 that) I recently purchased a TC Omega in 50 cal. Never thought I'd go there but I have been attracted by the fact that I can load 150 grains of black powder into the gun with the manufacturers blessing. Renegade shoots 110 grains of BP. Don't do good with the sabots though.

I also acquired a T/C Encore and the 50 cal muzzleloader barrel for that. I have 2 Ruger Old Army revolvers, 2 pietta remington clones, One colt replica of unknown manufacture in 44 cal and one colt replica of unknown manufacture in 36 cal. I think I have too many.


----------



## deerehauler

savage 10ML


----------



## Big Kuntry

Knight Extreme .50cal. Stainless steel barrell, thumbhole stock.


----------



## sandhillmike

T/C Hawken .50
CVA Hawken with .50, .54 & 12 gauge barrels
CVA Wolf .50
Knight Revolution .50


----------



## Doyle

Just replaced my CVA Hunterbolt with a T/C Omega Z5.  $200 on clearance as Wallyworld.  I've got it rough sighted in but need to do some fine tuning before season starts.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Frontier Rifle 50 caliber flintlock. Still working on her, polished the pan and shooting good groups at 50 yards.


----------



## Capt Gary

TC Encore .50....120 grs. of Buckhorn 209 and Hornady 300 gr XTP or Barnes TSX.

100 yrds, 10 shots, one big hole.

This rig shoots!


----------



## Doyle

Speaking of smokepoles, did you guys notice that Knight is closing up shop?   That means that Green Mountain Barrels might not be far behind.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Capt Gary said:


> TC Encore .50....120 grs. of Buckhorn 209 and Hornady 300 gr XTP or Barnes TSX.
> 
> 100 yrds, 10 shots, one big hole.
> 
> This rig shoots!



yep I changed over to BH209 last summer and the encore now shoots SWEET!


----------



## ChristopherA.King

50 cal t/c triumph great gun wanna try loose powder this year


----------



## Boudreaux

CVA Optima Elite in .45.  Stainless barrel and camo forearm and thumbhole stock.


----------



## DeucesWild

ChristopherA.King said:


> 50 cal t/c triumph great gun wanna try loose powder this year






   Yep! What he said


----------



## southernmason

T/C Hawken 50 cal and T/C Black Diamond 50 cal


----------



## twoshoes

*smokepole*

Thompson Center Encore 45 cal

Very Accurate with cheap bullets and even better with better lead.


----------



## killitgrillit

savage ml10 II smokeless. No messy cleanup and deadly past 200 yds and cheap to shoot


----------



## Marlin_444

CVA Optima Pro - 150 Grains of Black Horn 209 under a .270 Grain Platinum Aero Tip Powerbelt for Deer / exchnage that bullet for a .444 Grain "Train Stopper" Copper Flatnose Powerbelt for Bear...  






Side Arm will be my New (to me) ASM Colt Walker - 55 Grains Powder under a wad/.454 Hornady with a smattering of Bore Butter over each cylinder...






Ron


----------



## dbodkin

killitgrillit said:


> savage ml10 II smokeless. No messy cleanup and deadly past 200 yds and cheap to shoot



Ditto.. nothing like an ancient thread...


----------



## The Big Z

Personal favorite is my TC Encore..


----------



## Huntfish53

CVA Kodial Magnum Pro, Stainless and Camo stock, 3x9x50 scope


----------



## NCHillbilly

.50 St. Louis Hawken percussion and a '60's model .54 CVA Mountain Rifle flintlock. I would love to be able to afford a good custom flintlock or old original percussion gun one of these days. I have absolutely no interest whatsoever in in-line guns-to me, they're just another rifle. I love burning black powder for the connection to the past and the challenge. Besides primitive bows, the blackpowder guns are all I deer hunt with any more, and I've killed a pile of deer with them.


----------



## killerdee

CVA Optima Pro in .50 caliber or a Traditions panther in . 50 cal when i'm fealing lucky!!!


----------



## DANK

*muzzle loader*

"SMI  50 cal


----------



## 01Foreman400

T/C Omega


----------



## sandhillmike

Take the T/C Hawken off my list, sold it Sunday.


----------



## DS7418

T/C Encore 50 calb. ,,, and CVA Kodiak 45 calb. ,, and Frontier 50 calb.


----------



## HuntNut

I now shoot the new CVA muzzleloading APEX. Man is it sweet this is what and interchangeable gun should feel like. And look at the guarantees CVA is standing by.  www.cva.com


----------



## dertiedawg

Has anyone used the Mossberg 500 Muzzleloader?  I have the 500 and am considering getting the barrel.


----------



## Andyroo

hawken 50 cal.


----------



## CamoCop

Traditions Pursuit Pro .50 (nickle ofcourse)


----------



## pacecars

White SUper 91 .504 caliber with 495gr No Excuses conicals.


----------



## iowa-boy

t/c hawken .50 cal bought 1987 and still killing strong.


----------



## siberian1

Omega


----------



## bacon6

Knight disc extreme ss fluted barrel, composit thumb hole stock, .45 cal, leupold vx-2, 130 gr fff & 190 grain red hot sabots, extreamly tight at 100,all I hunted with last year


----------



## Wacenturion

Thompson Center .54 caliber Renegade I purchased in 1975.  Also recently purchased two more, a .50 caliber Knight Bighorn, stainless, syn. camo stock, and a .50 caliber Knight Wolverine blue, syn. camo stock.  All percussion or musket cap....no 209 system allowed in Washington State.


----------



## chambers270

T/C Prohunter and Omega. Like them both but give the edge to the prohunter becuase it has a thumbhole stock.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*thumbhole stock*



chambers270 said:


> T/C Prohunter and Omega. Like them both but give the edge to the prohunter becuase it has a thumbhole stock.



If u like the thumbhole stock why not get one for the omega?


----------



## crossbreed

traditions pursuit xlt nickle ported and fluted and thumb hole stock 50 cal.


----------



## wildmantaz

Mine is a Rem 700 ML SS in 50 cal. 
with a Leupold Vari-X 3x9.

It shoots tight groups at 100 yrds with Hornady 240gr XTP bullets.


----------



## 8pointduck

T/C Encore SS 50 cal.


----------



## ProlineNSX

CVA Wolf .50  and I love it.  Easy to clean, Deadly accurate, Fun to shoot, and very Affordable.


----------



## SASS249

Mine is a 54 custom left-handed flintlock built by Ron Brimer of Lawrencevill, GA


----------



## BIGBUCK9

CVA Kodiak Pro SS 29" Flutted barrel 1/28 twist. 110grn P Powder 250gr Hornady Sabot. NICE PIECE.


----------



## lineman33

50 cal- T/C Encore SS,camo  thumb hole stock camo frarm,Nikon BDC scope love it
shoots sub MOA 1/2 inch at 100


----------



## Robk

winchester apex .50 topped with a Bushnell Banner.


----------



## hammerz71

The same .50 T/C Hawken I built from a kit in 1986 when I was 19 years old...


----------



## stsid1

I use a T/C made Marlin MLS-50 and a 1860/1960 Belgian Colt .44 cal


----------



## tv_racin_fan

SASS that is a fine shootin iron right there.


----------



## biker13

TC Renegade 54 cal.90 grains FFFG,Maxi ball,one shot,one kill.


----------



## Dutch

T/C Hawken .54

CVA Frontier .50

Traditions LD Evolution .45

And my new toy a CVA Kodiak Pro .50...hope to bloody it Sunday PM.


----------



## THWACKG5

CVA .50 Cal Kodiac Magnum, I like it..........it's got a good solid feel. 

Since I bought mine, I've heard alot of stories about the olders ones blowin up in guys faces though!!!


----------



## cathooker

T/C Triumph.50 cal.


----------



## FVR

45 cal. perc. supposed to have been made by Russ Hamm.  I like 70grns of 3F.


----------



## nx95240

bacon6 said:


> Knight disc extreme ss fluted barrel, composit thumb hole stock, .45 cal, leupold vx-2, 130 gr fff & 190 grain red hot sabots, extreamly tight at 100,all I hunted with last year



i hunt with the knight disc . the first disc rifle they came out with.. kill alot of nanny with it.. want a new T/C next year...


----------



## nx95240

cathooker said:


> T/C Triumph.50 cal.



you got the GUN i want..


----------



## jagman

54 cal renegade/ 50 cal remington 700 love both.


----------



## southernslayer

my son shoots a cva kodiak and i shoot a cva buckhorn and we gonna let the smoke fly in the morning


----------



## pcsolutions1

TC Omega SS with Burris Fullfield II scope.  100 gr. BH209 with 250 gr TC Shockwave.


----------



## great white

T/c encore s.s
150gr 777
245gr powerbelts


----------



## atgolfer

Optima Pro 209
Federal Fusion Primers
T/C shock waves 250 gr
Triple 7 pellets; 100 gr
T/C Scope


----------



## earth mover

Encore    .50   caliber.


----------



## snuffy

SASS249 said:


> Mine is a 54 custom left-handed flintlock built by Ron Brimer of Lawrencevill, GA



Beautiful rifle.


----------



## bacon6

Knight disc extream .45 cal. ss fluted barrel w/ composite thumb hole stock topped with a leupold vx-2 3x9


----------



## doublelungdriller

T/c bone collector


----------



## rng8001

I shoot a 50 cal CVA Express Rifle. For those that don't know what the Express is, it is a double barrel side by side 50 cal rifle with rabbit eared hammers. Very nice Rifle


----------



## Big Kuntry

Proud to say the Ole Knight Disk Extreme with converted nipple. Had it sent from Knight one year and loved it since! Sighted in at range without a vise and I had 3 shots touching one another! I truly pray that some company picks thme up and began production on those guns again. Did I say I love that gun...Lol?


----------



## michealjames

TC Pro Hunter. Bought Tuesday before the season and killed this Florida Buck that weekend. Looking Foward to Saturady's opening season


----------



## LanceColeman

Inlines, 
traditions pursuit LT 50 cal; 100grs shockeys gold behind a 250 TC shockwave
TC SS encore 50 cal; 100grs shockeys gold behind a 250 TC shockwave.

They both got nikons sittin  atop of em. I call them "the wifes rifle" and my "rainey day gun"

traditionals,
custom Harkins, 45 cal flintlock southern mt. rifle (po boy style) 55grs 3F behind a roundball )not a funner gun on the planet to shoot!)
Lyman GP 54 cal percussion, 80grs 3F behind a roundball (smoke clears and the white belly is shining out there in the woods)
TC hawken 45 cal. Juries still out on load but more than likely a 220gr maxiball is the business end.


----------



## DonArkie

White Shooting System: Model 97 Roger Raglin Signature Series .504 cal w/ Nikon Pro Staff 3x9x40

White Shooting Systems: G Series Whitetail .504 cal w/ Nikon Buckmasters 3x9x40

White Shooting Systems: W Series Super 91-II .504 cal. w/ Burris Fullfield 3x9x40


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

DonArkie said:


> White Shooting System: Model 97 Roger Raglin Signature Series .504 cal w/ Nikon Pro Staff 3x9x40
> 
> White Shooting Systems: G Series .504 cal w/ Nikon Buckmasters 3x9x40
> 
> White Shooting Systems: W Series Super 91-II .504 cal. w/ Burris Fullfield 3x9x40



Nice to see another "Dirty White Boy" shooting the best muzzleloaders ever!  

I'm shooting a .504 White Bison with 500 to 620 grain pure lead conicals and Swiss *real* black powder. 

They haven't made White muzzleoaders for a few years now and they still haven't made one any better either.


----------



## grizzley30814

.45 T/C Cherokee just bought it and starting out, haven't even had time to start working up loads.


----------



## oatsj

Charles daly Hawken 50 bough in the 80's smooooth


----------



## radiopassive

You guys are really igniting an interest in me for finally getting a muzzleloader... Shame on you. My SO won't let me spend any more on new toys


----------



## pdsniper

I have a Custom made Hawken in 50 cal but it does have a T/C lock and my other rifle is a Parker Hale Whitworth rifle that shoots the Hexagonel bullet just like the confederate snipers used in the civil war, bullets are a lot of work to make but it is very accurate


----------



## ReelJim

T/C .54 Cal Hawken


----------



## stickslinger76

.50 cva rifle and traditions .44 1858 new army pistol.


----------



## rpguht

T/C Hawken .50 cal.  Shooting a .490 patched round ball.


----------



## mi.sabot

NEF Stainless Sidekick with the.25ACP ignition and a 2x7x33 Nikon ProStaff sitting on top.
A real nice shooter using 100gr of loose 777 and a 250 gr Barnes T-EZ.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I am currently shooting a T/C Triumph.The omega was good too,but the triumph is alot easier to clean.


----------



## Nicodemus

Flintlock longrifle, percussion plains rifle, both 50s, blackpowder, .490 patched round ball.


----------



## Big Kuntry

.50 cal Knight Disk Extreme (thumbhole-Stainless Steel barrell). 150 gr pellets, and 250gr Knight Red Hots. It's been a great package for me thus far!


----------



## mrminfl

T/C Black Diamond 50 cal, CVA Hunterbolt 50 cal, T/C Cherokee 45 cal


----------



## Wheels

*What ML I shoot*

My first ML is a 58 cal. CVA which I have had since 62 and shoots the hugh 450/ 400 gr. bullets, 150 gr. black powder, second is a Hawkens 50 cal., 245 gr. bullets, 125 gr. 777 powder, last is a TC Encore 50 cal. 225 gr. bullets, 110 gr.777 powder. All have been used to hunt with good success. The old 58 cal. is still one of my favorite guns to shoot. Still has NO scope- I did change the rear sight to an adjustable for better accuracy.


----------



## one_shot

cva optima 50 cal


----------



## city boy gone country

Remington Genesis with 100gr 777 and T/C cheap shots,killed my first big buck ever with that rifle


----------



## RipperIII

CVA Optima pro .50 cal


----------



## HunterEllis

cva optima 50 cal would like to have the T/C bone collecter


----------



## 2009flhx

T/C Encore 209X50 with the nice Walnut stock --- seling it if anyone wants to make an offer --- looking at $500 with the scope on it and we can talk about prices if scope is on


----------



## nwgahunter

CVA Kodiak right now. In short it will be a CVA APEX and also a .243 barrel for it as well.


----------



## flattop

nwgahunter said:


> CVA Kodiak right now. In short it will be a CVA APEX and also a .243 barrel for it as well.



That sounds like a great set up!


----------



## Steven Farr

The same one I was shooting when this thread was started by Tim.lol

CVA Magbolt .45


----------



## 2500HD2005

Remington 700ML .50cal


----------



## golffreak

T/C Triumph Bone Collector


----------



## Rick K.

I am currently shooting a CVA Wolf 50 cal. with a Bushnell 3-9x32 Sharpshooter scope.







*I Love It!*


----------



## smpmaan

50 cal T/C White mountain Carbine


----------



## Amohkali

Flintlocks: .62 cal Wilson trade gun, .75 cal First Model Bess, .32 Cal NC "poor boy" rifle, .62 cal Ketland trade pistol.  Building two .62 cal guns right now - one a "fowler" style, the other a Carolina trade gun.

Have a couple of percussion guns - a 12ga double and a .36 1851 Navy revolver I only shoot at the range.


----------



## patterstdeer

*muzzleloader*

i am shooting a T/C Prohunter 209x50


----------



## jkoch

TC 50 cal. Hawkin, and Knight MK 85. ( this one is not for sale PERIOD)


----------



## drdarien777

*Civil War reproduction*

*I shoot a .58 cal. Zouave Musket.  It is a reproduction.  I shoot 42 grains of powder and a** 576 Hodgdon North-South Skirmish (576 Diameter) 412 Grain Bullet.  
*


----------



## armalite

1853 enfield 58 cal. HONOR the ones who wore the grey.


----------



## kedo

CVA Optima Magnum, 50 cal


----------



## eden892

CVA Hawken 50cal,TC Encore 50cal,Hopkins & allen 45cal.


----------



## swamppirate

Knight Stainless Stalker w/ thumbhole stock, Leupold 3 X 9 Rifleman scope, 100 gr 777, 235 gr .45 Speer Gold Dot  It may be old but it will drive tacks!!


----------



## nwgahunter

CVA Apex with Mueller Sport-Dot 3-10X44...

Only thing I have found with this rifle is getting the hammer back with medium rings might be tricky with gloves because scope is so close to the hammer. I bet it would be a pain with low rings.

Shoots like a DREAM in ML and .243


----------



## camodano

no one said they had a omega are these good guns.


----------



## Jim Thompson

omega is a great gun.  easy to shoot and as accurate as a rifle


----------



## dgilles

T/C Encore 209x50 140grams of blackhorn 209 powder with a 240 grain belted bullit. Love it!!


----------



## olmossy64

T/C Hawkins 50 cal patch and ball.


----------



## olmossy64

T/C Hwkins 50 cal patch and ball


----------



## RickD

One of my favorites to shoot is this .44 cal N.R.Davis caplock rifle made back in 1860..


----------



## THREEJAYS

rem 700 in 50 cal


----------



## rehdeer

CVA Optima Magnum, 50 cal 
209 primer and 3 pellets of  777 50 grain 298 gr powerbelt

No kill yet, but I did shoot a tree.  It went all the way the through the tree but did not make it to the deer.


----------



## dgilles

T/C Encore 50 cal. awesome gun


----------



## barracuda7199

just purchased a NEF sidekick in .50 cal from a friend. ready to break it in right!! before that i had a cheap CVA killed quite a few deer with it.


----------



## Flow Master

I have a TC Encore Pro Hunter with the 270 and 12ga. barrels. Now I just need to get the 50.cal ML for it. I have never ML hunted but if I can get a TC barrel and forearm grip soon enough I will be out there first day of ML season.
G
Where is the best place to buy the TC ML barrel. I live in the Paulding Co. area.


----------



## jkoch

Knight MK 85 50cal. SS since 1994!!


----------



## MathewsHunter1

CVA Optima 209 Magnum Stainless/Thumbhole
Nikon 3x9x40 Omega
110gr Triple 7///260 gr PR Dead Center Bullet


----------



## Macbeau

Trail Guns Armory (Pedersoli) .58 double and any of the minies in the pic.  (275 - 610 grains).  Charges from 35 to 110 grains 3Fg GOEX & musket caps.


----------



## Marlin_444

Variety is the spice of life...  At least for me it's guns...

I plan to hunt with these - 








TOP - My New (to me) Mossberg 500A topped with a Burris Short  Mag 4x20 Scope with a 24" 1:20, 209 Primer .50 Cal Muzzle Stuffer Barrel - 

Two loads - 

Deer - 100 Grains T7 under Hornady Jelly Tip - .350 Grain FPB's

Bear - 100 Grains T7 under .444 Grain Copper Flat Nose PowerBelts...


BOTTOM - My NEW (to me) CVA Mountain Stalker , Musket Nipple .54 Cal 28" 1:38 Barrel - 

two loads - 

Deer - 120 Grain T7 under PowerBelt .348 Hollow Point tipped with aluminum rod

Bear - 100 Grains T7 under Patched .530 Ball



Ranged the CVA, gotta take the Mossy Stuffer out yet... 



See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Ruger 77-50


----------



## JonathonJEB

cva


----------



## gcs

T/C Encore 209x50 best shooting ML I have ever shot.


----------



## TGUN

The one in my avatar. 50 caliber Custom Colonial Virgina Rifle from Brad Emig of Cabin creek. Here are more picks:

http://cabincreek.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19


----------



## Stroker

CVA Hunterbolt, 100 gr Pyrodex Pellets, 295 HP Powerbelts, CCI primer. It's a pain to clean, but accurate and deadly out to 125/150 yards.


----------



## Foreststalker

CVA Hunterbolt agree PAIN to clean, still working on my accuracy.


----------



## mtngt

1978 T/C Hawkin 54 cal. for deer and elk (one bear) and Pedresoli double barrel 10 ga. shotgun for ducks and geese.


----------



## HBC4570

58cal hawken.used to shoot a cva 45cal kentucky rifle kit gun.
tack driver with a spanish barrel.i wish the thief had stolen my
center fire rifle and not my kentucky gun, but such was not the case.


----------



## red27

Just bought a new cva accura


----------



## Great_White_Hunter

CVA Acurra


----------



## ScottA

50 Cal T/C Encore Katahdin


----------



## ScottA

50 Cal T/C Encore Katahdin


----------



## Kennesawhunter

Just switched from a CVA Firebolt ( Which was suchhh a pain to clean) to the New CVA Accura V2 and love it.
2 white hot pellets and a 245 grain powerbelt aerotip at 50 yards.


----------



## shanesbandit

I shoot a MK 85 .50 ss.....seen only one listed here...
just converted to 209 primer hope it works


----------



## dgilles

Encore 50 cal, love that gun!


----------



## bulletproof1510

CVA Optima 50 Cal


----------



## bacon6

Knight disc extream .45 cal, it's 8 yrs. old but still shoots lights out, given to me by the guy who made the barrels at Green Mountain Riffle Barrels in N. H. for Knight


----------



## 2500HD2005

Remington 700ML .50cal


----------



## texboy41

T/C Encore .45 SS


----------



## mmarkey

50 cal round Ball Flintlock. Is there any other kind?? 
I build 'em and I shoot 'em

Michael


----------



## bobman

mmarkey said:


> 50 cal round Ball Flintlock. Is there any other kind??
> I build 'em and I shoot 'em
> 
> Michael



those sure are nice, very cool, can you post some pictures, maybe a seperate thread I would love to see your work


----------



## fishfryer

J Garner 50 cal., Southern mountain,flintlock


----------



## Nicodemus

fishfryer said:


> J Garner 50 cal., Southern mountain,flintlock





Bet that is a purty thang. Post a pic for us?


----------



## fishfryer

*Garner 50*

Here's two part picture on front porch,not a professional photographer.If you want to see more, I'm coming to Chehaw in January.You can shoot it if you want,then.


----------



## Nicodemus

Yessir, that is a purty rifle. Love the clean lines and the iron hardware. It will be a pleasure to shoot it!


----------



## Johnbob_3

T/C Black Diamond .50 caliber.  I have killed more deer than I have missed with it...actually still more than twice as many.  I shoot 240gr XTP hollow point .44 caliber saboted bullets pushed with 150 gr Pyrodex.  I found the Triple 7 and the bore lube was far messier than the Pyrodex for some reason...and now I have switched to regular gun oil to keep rust out of the inside of my barrel with the Pyrodex and it works fine.


----------



## r_hammett86

CVA Hunter Bolt .50 cal. 3-9x40 tasco. works great for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

At the moment, an old .50 CVA St Louis Hawken percussion that I have killed more deer than I can count offhand with, and an old CVA Mountain Rifle .54 flintlock. I'm working on building a southern mountain flintlock rifle from scratch.


----------



## Rhino

Investarms Hawken 50, 80gr FFg, and PRB.


----------



## Supercracker

Southernesque  .50cal flinter built from scratch. 











I have 2 other projects on the fire right now. Both Flintlock shotguns. Gonna be a looooooooooooong time finishing them though. Precious little free time anymore.


----------



## AliBubba

Remington Genesis- .50 cal.


----------



## joshb311

I shot mine for the first time today! 

CVA Bobcat sidelock in .50 cal

I'm hooked.


----------



## cramer

TC Black Diamond 50 cal w/ open sites


----------



## 8pt.orBetter

T/C BlackDiamond 50cal


----------



## deermaster13

Hawken .54 caliber, percussion cap.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Thompson Center Hawken .45 with 3-9 Scope.


----------



## CassGA

Knight Wolverine, .50 cal


----------



## fish30523

"The Preacher's Gun" .45 cal Green mountain Barrel Dixie gun Tennessee kit and will be carrying my 1858 remington copy by CVA .44cal case I fall into a nest of HOGS


----------



## Ghriz

T.C. Hawken .50 and a CVA Hawken .50 ...The CVA shoots patched round balls awsome ..The T.C. likes conicle bullets and with Ballets its deadly .


----------



## jiminbogart

I've got a Thompson Grey Hawk 50, a CVA 50, a Knight Wolverine 209 50 and a Perdersoli double barrel(over/under) 54.


----------



## Wodenson

CVA Buckhorn Magnum.  Bought it as a kit.  Performs well.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I like that Pedersoli.


----------



## JDBrown

.50 cal T/C Hawken bought it used in the 90s, had to replace the barrel it had'nt been cleaned/stored properly. replaced it with a Green Mountain round ball barrel. It's a good shooter. Before that I used a CVA Kentucky kit gun.


----------



## jiminbogart

tv_racin_fan said:


> I like that Pedersoli.



It's a fine muzzleloader. The down side is that it take a while to clean it and it is a pain.

I'm thinking about putting scopes on both barrels now that it's legal for primitive weapons.

I've got to get both nipple holes retapped as well, they both got cross threaded somehow. I'd like to go to a bigger cap or even go to a 209 primer.
It shouldn't be too difficult to find someone to tig up a 209 nipple to a cut down #11 nipple.

The first time I hunted with it I killed this boar on Cumberland Island, he dressed out at over 150lbs:


----------



## Lorren68

T/C Hawken .50  with 80gr FFFg Goex .15 ticking lubed with MOOSE SNOT 174gr Hornady round ball


----------



## Luckybuck

Winchester 45 Cal and I believe it does a better job than the 50 cal I used to shoot.


----------



## Desert Rat

TCA .45 Hawken percussion


----------



## RNC

TC Hawken .50 cal  percussion with 85gr powder & prb ...


----------



## Rhino

Investarms Hawken, made in 1989.  Hunting load is 80gr Goex FFG, Hornady  round ball, CCI Magnum cap, .015 pre lubed patch.  Going to hunt with it the rest of the deer season, just got it this year and determined to harvest my third deer of the year with ML.


----------



## hambone76

I shoot a CVA Optima Elite, .45 cal, 28" fluted barrell. It is topped with TC Gorilla see through mounts and a Red Head 3x9x40 scope. My current load is 150 grains of 777 and a 175 grain Power Belt spire point bullet. 209 primers, of course.


----------



## jerome

if your gun don't have a hammer on the side it's not really primative !!!!! I use a Thompson New Englander 50 cal w/o a scope like a real man !!  but I do have to confess I have a adapter to use small rifle primers instead of caps ..


----------



## Devildog2591

CVA Optima, but no blood on it yet.


----------



## _BuckMaster_

*Type Of Muzzle Loader*

Gettin This One Sunday Morning...........Traditions Buckstalker G1 Vista Accelerator Muzzleloader, Camo Stock, Nickle Barrel:santaone::santaone::reindeer:


----------



## tv_racin_fan

jerome said:


> if your gun don't have a hammer on the side it's not really primative !!!!! I use a Thompson New Englander 50 cal w/o a scope like a real man !! but I do have to confess I have a adapter to use small rifle primers instead of caps ..


 
The first cap lock rifle was an inline and used a paper cap.... it did have a "hammer" on the side but it was simply a cocking device and wasn't even connected to the trigger. 1816ish


----------



## Gecko

*Smokepole*

I shoot a Knight BK 92 .50 cal.  I converted it over to 209.  It loves 100gr. of loose Triple 7 and 300 gr. Hornady SST sabots.  It will shoot one ragged hole.  My favorite rifle.


----------



## mmarkey

Here's my new one. Just finished I'll be shooting this now.


----------



## Nicodemus

mmarkey said:


> Here's my new one. Just finished I'll be shooting this now.





That is one purty Lady!!


----------



## mmarkey

Thanks Nick

It's a Rice 44", 50 Cal, B profile swamp, J.P.Beck inspired rifle. Trigger pull is 13-1/2 inches. Holds very light.


----------



## SASS249

Very nice, always liked the Beck style rifles.  Really good carving job.


----------



## mmarkey

SASS249 said:


> Very nice, always liked the Beck style rifles.  Really good carving job.



Thank you. If she shoots as good as she looks, Mission complete.


----------



## droptine55

thes are my choices- shenandoah cva kentuckey(i built)-austin hallek mountain rifle


----------



## mmarkey

Nice rifles. Really glad to see they are ALL flintlock.


----------



## droptine55

respect everyones choices, but in my eyes flinters, is the only way to go


----------



## droptine55

i also have a 1 in 28 twist barrel, for the austin, that i shoot the pa conicals. makes for a great hunting combo


----------

